# Winterize the RV



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Don't forget to winterize your RV.

http://www.fmca.com/polks-top-7/2807-top-7-steps-for-winterizing-your-rv-plumbing-system


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Mine is ready.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I did it. Put 5 gals of antifreeze in the freshwater tank. Turned the pump on and ran it through all hot and cold faucets until pink showed. 
I was expecting to use more since I didn't drain the hot water heater, but the hot water faucets showed pink pretty quick. We'll see..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I blew out all lines and drained all tanks. Only thing with water is drain traps and keeping small heater inside MH to keep interier from freezing temps. Think 
I am good for rest of winter.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

redexpress said:


> I think I did it. Put 5 gals of antifreeze in the freshwater tank. Turned the pump on and ran it through all hot and cold faucets until pink showed.
> I was expecting to use more since I didn't drain the hot water heater, but the hot water faucets showed pink pretty quick. We'll see..


Thats the way I do it X-2 Don't forget POTTIE


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I almost did forget. I had it all locked up and headed to the house and.......oops...the toilet.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Good reminder, I am about to order a new valve for my toilet right now. I don't winterize because we use our rv thru the winter also. All I ever do is drain everything I can and leave all faucets open. I forgot to give the toilet a flush to clear the valve of water.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

We bought ours last year and didn't know about winterizing. Went and checked it today and all is good. Is it really necessary to winterize this far south? I heard you only need to winterize if it stays below freezing for 24 hours which it hasn't done this year. Please school me on this.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

glampers said:


> We bought ours last year and didn't know about winterizing. Went and checked it today and all is good. Is it really necessary to winterize this far south? I heard you only need to winterize if it stays below freezing for 24 hours which it hasn't done this year. Please school me on this.


Things will break even this far south but I think it is silly to actually winterize. Our climate down here allows us to camp all year long.

This is my second trailer, my first trailer had a fitting freeze and break on the outside shower. I upgraded the hoses and never had a problem after that. On my new trailer the water valve on the toilet busted. I think I could have prevented that if I would have flushed the toilet after I had drained the lines. It would have at least let enough water out.


----------

